# ath0: bb hang detected (0x4), resetting



## svincec (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi there,

I am using an Acer Aspire One laptop (not very good, I am buying a new pc soon).

It has an Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN card.

I saw another thread which had pretty much the same specs, however *my connectivity works fine*.

So I have 2 questions

1. What does it mean?

2. How do I stop the message from showing?

Thank you


----------



## George (Jan 15, 2021)

There is a bug report on this if someone is interested:  PR 193512.


----------



## idude (Jan 28, 2021)

svincec said:


> 2. How do I stop the message from showing?
> 
> Thank you


I've got the same problem, apparently it's a bug on the driver.  I just posted something on here where someone replied with two solutions to those messages.  Take a look here


----------



## svincec (Feb 13, 2021)

That's a link to this thread. idude


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 13, 2021)

I recommend you to report over the above PR with your devices, so that the bug gets not lost.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 13, 2021)

There have been issues with the AR9285 and AR9287 cards for quite a while.
These two cards both have integrated bluetooth and I can't hep to wonder if that is the cause.
I would substitute the Atheros AR9380 for machines needing half-sized wifi cards.
AR5BHB112
They are all I use in clients. They cost slightly more but worth it.
If you only have two antenna leads use number 0 & 1








						Bigfoot Killer Wireless-N 1103 AR5BHB112  802.11n 450 Mbps Dell 7WCGT (Lot of 2)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bigfoot Killer Wireless-N 1103 AR5BHB112  802.11n 450 Mbps Dell 7WCGT (Lot of 2) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## idude (Feb 15, 2021)

svincec said:


> That's a link to this thread. idude


Fixed it!


----------

